# Pioneer distillers Amherstburg ontario



## Eveline (Dec 28, 2019)

I have a bottle from this old distillery and wonder the worth of it! I found out a bit of info . I live about 50 mi from this town! I added some pics would like to hear more if available willing to sell thanks


----------



## sandchip (Dec 29, 2019)

I can see interest as a local bottle, but doubt that it would bring a whole lot of money, lacking color, age (machine made) and character.  Thank you, Eveline for sharing it with us though and welcome to the forum.


----------



## RCO (Dec 29, 2019)

I've never heard of it before , but amherstburg is in southwestern Ontario , not really close to where I live . 

did you put the " rare " stickers on it or something an antique vendor did ? just cause someone did that doesn't necessary mean its extremely rare , you notice on ebay just about every other bottle is listed as rare 

it could be uncommon and does appear to be unusual , although more liquor bottles were tossed into dumps than milk jugs or pop bottles as there was no deposit on them back then


----------



## nhpharm (Dec 30, 2019)

The last example I saw sold for $7 on eBay.


----------



## Eveline (Dec 30, 2019)

RCO said:


> I've never heard of it before , but amherstburg is in southwestern Ontario , not really close to where I live .
> 
> did you put the " rare " stickers on it or something an antique vendor did ? just cause someone did that doesn't necessary mean its extremely rare , you notice on ebay just about every other bottle is listed as rare
> 
> it could be uncommon and does appear to be unusual , although more liquor bottles were tossed into dumps than milk jugs or pop bottles as there was no deposit on them back then


I put those stickers on after researching and since so old thought I would put them on , it was very interesting info and the town is on Lake Erie and apparently sold to Michigan close to Detroit too! This town is only 50 mi from my City in Canada


----------



## Eveline (Dec 30, 2019)

Eveline said:


> I put those stickers on after researching and since so old thought I would put them on , it was very interesting info and the town is on Lake Erie and apparently sold to Michigan close to Detroit too! This town is only 50 mi from my City in Canada


I got a bunch of old bottles as a lot from an auction. All very old ! Thanks for your feedback


----------



## RCO (Dec 31, 2019)

Eveline said:


> I got a bunch of old bottles as a lot from an auction. All very old ! Thanks for your feedback



it makes sense to put stickers on them it your trying to keep track of things , another option is a note book to write things down about specific bottles 

I have a notebook and keep track of specific dump sites I've checked and what type of items I found in each 

were there any other old Canadian bottles in that lot ?


----------



## Catcat16 (Mar 8, 2020)

Eveline said:


> I have a bottle from this old distillery and wonder the worth of it! I found out a bit of info . I live about 50 mi from this town! I added some pics would like to hear more if available willing to sell thanksView attachment 200943View attachment 200943



I found something similar today can’t find any info on it this is mine.


----------



## CanadianBottles (Mar 8, 2020)

Catcat16 said:


> I found something similar today can’t find any info on it this is mine.


I don't recognize that one.  Pretty nice graphics on it!  Amherstburg is a small town right across the river from the suburbs of Detroit.  It's almost certainly a Prohibition-era rum-runner's bottle that was smuggled into the country, and was likely produced in Canada for that purpose.  When Prohibition was in effect in Ontario, it was illegal to produce liquor for the domestic market - but legal to produce it for "export"!


----------

